# Driver distance........



## centaur (Oct 2, 2007)

I've been playing for a little over a year now. I was at Golfsmith just the other day and was trying out some new drivers on the machine that graphically shows you the ball trajectory, spin, distance, etc. 

It showed me my swing speed to be approx. 85-90mph with an average carry distance of 200-205 yds and total yardage of 220-230 yds. I'm not sure what a good swing speed should be. I feel like my swing speed is pretty fast but that could just be my own perception when it really isn't. Also, I feel like I make good, powerful contact but don't get the distance I would like. I would like to get more yardage out of my driver. I would greatly appreciate any advice you could provide. Or there things I could do to increase swing speed giving me a little more yardage?


----------



## GolfFan (Oct 6, 2007)

Here's an article on the topic:
How to Maximize the Distance of Your Drive from the Tee in Golf - Associated Content

It may not help everyone, and it may be overly simplistic, but hitting in this fashion has helped me hit the ball farther. One of the keys not mentioned in the article is to make sure you are not standing too close to the ball so that you get full extension of your arms to the ball.


----------



## GolfFan (Oct 6, 2007)

Also, there is a book that was put out by somebody mentioning the difference between a two-plane and a one-plane swing. The person's name escapes me right now. However, the approach above is similar to a "one plane" swing, and that kind of swing can get you more power pretty quickly if you are swinging differently now.


----------



## J.Lacoste (Aug 1, 2007)

90mph club head speed is SLOW. I don't know how old you are though, it may be a good speed if you are really young, or an older person. I swing anywhere between 101-103 and feel like when I play a little bit longer, and take lessons I will get a FULL backswing and be able to come across the ball a little faster.
Good luck. I'd take a 230 yrd drive that's consistantly straight over a 280 yrd drive that slices anyday.


----------



## centaur (Oct 2, 2007)

GolfFan said:


> Here's an article on the topic:
> How to Maximize the Distance of Your Drive from the Tee in Golf - Associated Content
> 
> It may not help everyone, and it may be overly simplistic, but hitting in this fashion has helped me hit the ball farther. One of the keys not mentioned in the article is to make sure you are not standing too close to the ball so that you get full extension of your arms to the ball.


Thanks for the article. I will read and see if I can get some useful info from it.


----------



## bjterry62 (Jun 12, 2007)

centaur said:


> I've been playing for a little over a year now. I was at Golfsmith just the other day and was trying out some new drivers on the machine that graphically shows you the ball trajectory, spin, distance, etc.
> 
> It showed me my swing speed to be approx. 85-90mph with an average carry distance of 200-205 yds and total yardage of 220-230 yds. I'm not sure what a good swing speed should be. I feel like my swing speed is pretty fast but that could just be my own perception when it really isn't. Also, I feel like I make good, powerful contact but don't get the distance I would like. I would like to get more yardage out of my driver. I would greatly appreciate any advice you could provide. Or there things I could do to increase swing speed giving me a little more yardage?


Your distance is pretty much correct for your swingspeed. Equipmentwise, you could have golfsmith (since your already in the area) check the stiffness of the shaft and see if it is the best for you. You might also check the clubhead specs, ie loft, size, COG, etc. You should probably be using 10 to 11 degrees loft to get maximum distance with your swingspeed. These things might give you a little extra distance. Try this first before changing your swing to try to increase swing speed.

BT


----------



## centaur (Oct 2, 2007)

bjterry62 said:


> Your distance is pretty much correct for your swingspeed. Equipmentwise, you could have golfsmith (since your already in the area) check the stiffness of the shaft and see if it is the best for you. You might also check the clubhead specs, ie loft, size, COG, etc. You should probably be using 10 to 11 degrees loft to get maximum distance with your swingspeed. These things might give you a little extra distance. Try this first before changing your swing to try to increase swing speed.
> 
> BT


Thanks for your response. I bought a Callaway X460 Driver, 10°, stiff shaft about 2 wks. ago. I feel much more comfortable with this club than I did with my Cleveland Hibore (last years model). I do see a difference in distance. It looks as though I may be getting about 30 or so more yards with the X460.


----------



## bjterry62 (Jun 12, 2007)

centaur said:


> Thanks for your response. I bought a Callaway X460 Driver, 10°, stiff shaft about 2 wks. ago. I feel much more comfortable with this club than I did with my Cleveland Hibore (last years model). I do see a difference in distance. It looks as though I may be getting about 30 or so more yards with the X460.


Excellent!!

Good luck,

BT


----------



## centaur (Oct 2, 2007)

bjterry62 said:


> Excellent!!
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> BT


Now all I need to do is work on my swing and maybe I can get a little more distance, but for now, I am satisfied. I have greatly improved over the year, but I'm not where I would like to be. I know it takes time to improve and I am guilty of being an impatient person unfortunately, but I also know that being impatient won't help my game; I will get there when I get there. Some days I can hit the course and play a pretty decent round and then go back a few days later and it's as if I just started; nothing is going right! That is the most frustrating and discouraging thing. But I won't quit. I know I can get better and only time is the barrier at this point and time. Thanks for your response.


----------



## xiphos (Sep 27, 2007)

When using the launch monitors look to you PTR. That is basically how much engery is being transfered to the ball, your smach factor. The higher the number the better. 

Although you will never be able to hit it 350 yrds. under normal cercamstances, I bet that you can get some more distance by hitting the middle of the club face. Instead of working on your swing speed work on you PTR. Get that number high.


----------

